# AFLU/OFLU --istrorumeno? istro-romanian? roumain?



## Andreadrea

Hi! 
I don't find the translation of this word, which should be used in istro-romanian, but probably has a very similar form also in standard romanian (dacoromanian): the word is written as AFLU/OFLU, with a first vowel which in my old source is written as a "a" modified. Do you have any ideas of similar words or of this word in romanian? What does it mean?
Thank you very much!
Andreadrea

Ciao!
Sto cercando il significato di una parola in istrorumeno, ma che probabilmente ha un corrispondente anche in rumeno standard: la parola è scritta come AFLU/OFLU, nella mia fonte (piuttosto datata...) la prima vocale è trascritta con una "a" modificata. Avete un'idea su cosa possa significare questa parola? O parole simili in rumeno?
Grazie mille!!!
Andreadrea


----------



## farscape

Knowing the context in which the word is used would definitely help...

My best guess is that we're talking about the verb "a afla" which means to find out or the reflexive form "a se afla" which means to be (located) in a certain place. 

Eu aflu - I find out
Eu mă aflu aici - I am here

Hope this help a bit 

f.

.


----------



## Andreadrea

Thank you very much farscape!! Unfortunately, I've no context because it's an example in a Linguistic Book, so it's completely isolated, in a list of words... But your answer is great!!! I mean: if there are many meanings of AFLU here is not so important, important is that I give at least ONE meaning. So I will just write "find out. 1pers.sg". Just for being sure: is it possible in romanian to omit the pronoun? Just to say "aflu" instead of "eu aflu"?
Again thank you a lot 
Andrea


----------



## farscape

Yes, you could... depending on the context 

... si acum aflu că ai plecat -> ...and now I find out that you left ( 1st person, sing., indicative, present)

For details on conjugation check out the dictionaryhttp://dexonline.ro/definitie/afla.

Later,

.


----------



## Andreadrea

Perfect! Thank you again!!!


----------



## winterjazz

Wondering if anyone knows what oui ciace on a gravestone means? it seems it's Istro-Romanian from what I've found so far. Something to do with the Lord's Prayer. I would appreciate any insight. thanks so much


LatinDalmatianItalianIstro-RomanianRomanianPater noster, qui es in caelis,Tuota nuester, che te sante intel sil,Padre nostro, che sei nei cieli,Ciace nostru car le ști en cer,Tatăl nostru carele ești în ceruri,


----------



## farscape

Ciace -> Tată (Romanian) -> Father (as in Our Father in Heaven... )
This link might help a bit.

BTW, you should have started a new theread.

Later,


----------

